# hemos llegado ya?



## vignette

Hola!
¿Alguien puede decirme cómo dicen los niños en inglés "¿hemos llegado ya?" cuando van de viaje en coche?

Escuché en un anuncio de la tele en Londres algo así:
"Are we there yet?"

Supongo que es: "aren't we there yet?", pero el crío hablaba tan rápido que a duras penas pude entenderlo...

No se puede decir: "Are we there already?"

Gracias!!


----------



## Whisky con ron

Es "Are we there yet?"

En español creo que sería "cuanto falta? cuanto falta? cuanto falta?"


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Sí es ¨Are we there yet?¨
Tambien en español he escuchado ¨¿Ya llegamos?¨.


----------



## vignette

Gracias, en realidad fue eso lo que entendí, pero siempre he pensado que "yet" significa "aún, todavía" y "already" significa "ya". La traducción literal sería: "¿todavía estamos ahí?" o "¿estamos ahí ya?"


----------



## Pablo de los EU

La segunda. ¿estamos ahí ya?


----------



## vignette

Entonces, por ejemplo, decir: "¿Habéis comido ya?" sería: 
"Have you eaten yet?"

Porque yo habría dicho:
"Have you already eaten?"


----------



## Whisky con ron

y yo "have you eaten already?"


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Todos esos son correctos.


----------



## vignette

Bien; entonces para expresar lo siguiente:

"Vocabulario que ya conocen"
Puedo decir:
"Already known vocabulary"
or
"Known vocabulary yet" (?????)


----------



## Noedatorre

It's more simple than that:
*Yet:* ONLY used for negative and interrogative sentences. 
*Already*: affirmative sentences.

Hope it helps


----------



## vignette

Noedatorre said:


> It's more simple than that:
> *Yet:* ONLY used for negative and interrogative sentences.
> *Already*: affirmative sentences.
> 
> Hope it helps


 
Entonces "Have you already eaten?" está mal????


----------



## Syrena

"Vocabulario que ya conocen"
Puedes decir:
"Already known vocabulary" - esto
or
"Known vocabulary yet" (?????) - no


"Have you already eaten?" y "Have you eaten yet?" están bien e iguales. 

"Are we there already?" suena más de sorpresa (casi como "oh, ya llegamos tan pronto?") en ingles. La respuesta a tu primera pregunta seria "Are we there yet?" Es muy tipico de los niños


----------



## Pablo de los EU

vignette said:


> Entonces "Have you already eaten?" está mal????


 
No, está bien. Nunca he pensado en esa regla, pero suena perfecto.


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Syrena said:


> "Vocabulario que ya conocen"
> Puedes decir:
> "Already known vocabulary" - esto
> or
> "Known vocabulary yet" (?????) - no
> 
> 
> "Have you already eaten?" y "Have you eaten yet?" están bien e iguales.
> 
> "Are we there already?" suena más de sorpresa (casi como "oh, ya llegamos tan pronto?") en ingles. La respuesta a tu primera pregunta seria "Are we there yet?" Es muy tipico de los niños


 
Vocabulary that they already know. 
*or*
Already know vocabulary. 
*but not*
Known vocabulary yet.


----------



## i heart queso

No, I believe there are other discussions about this, but I don't feel like looking for them.

"Have you already eaten?" or "Have you eaten already?" are both fine.

In your earlier question it would be "Vocabulary they already know" or "Already-known vocabulary", although the second one sounds strange to me.


----------



## Noedatorre

Vale, no estan simple... 
Already también se utiliza en frases interrogativas y _Have you already eaten?_ no está mal.

*Yet *que se utiliza en las oraciones negativas. Nunca en las afirmativas (que yo sepa!!) En las interrogativas también, y siempre a final de la frase.

*Already* se utiliza en las afirmativas. Nunca en las negativas (que yo sepa!!!) Sí se utiliza en las interrogativas, entre las 2 partes del verbo compuesto, o entre el sujeto y el verbo ("Have you already eaten?")


----------



## vignette

"Are we there already?" suena más de sorpresa (casi como "oh, ya llegamos tan pronto?") en ingles. La respuesta a tu primera pregunta seria "Are we there yet?" Es muy tipico de los niños [/quote]

Gracias, me ha gustado mucho esa distinción que has hecho con los usos


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Eso es cierto vignette, suena más de sorpresa.


----------



## i heart queso

Noedatorre said:


> Vale, no estan simple...
> Already también se utiliza en frases interrogativas y _Have you already eaten?_ no está mal.
> 
> *Yet *que se utiliza en las oraciones negativas. *Nunca en las afirmativas (que yo sepa!!)*  Yes, I have eaten yet already. (You're right on that one.) En las interrogativas también, y siempre a final de la frase.
> 
> *Already* se utiliza en las afirmativas. *Nunca en las negativas (que yo sepa!!!)* No, I haven't already eaten. You haven't already eaten, have you? (Sí, se pueden decir. Pero las connotaciones son un poco diferentes.) Sí se utiliza en las interrogativas, entre las 2 partes del verbo compuesto, o entre el sujeto y el verbo ("Have you already eaten?")


----------



## vignette

Otra cosa:
Si quiero decir:
"¿Ya no me quieres?" Puse una vez "don't you already love?" y me corrigieron con "don't you love anymore?"

Pero no era esa la idea que yo quería transmitir; no me refería a "no me vas a querer nunca más" sino a "Ya, tan pronto, has dejado de quererme"

¿Cómo expreso esa idea?

Y muchas gracias!!


----------



## Syrena

vignette said:


> Otra cosa:
> Si quiero decir:
> "¿Ya no me quieres?" Puse una vez "don't you already love?" y me corrigieron con "don't you love anymore?"
> 
> Pero no era esa la idea que yo quería transmitir; no me refería a "no me vas a querer nunca más" sino a "Ya, tan pronto, has dejado de quererme"
> 
> ¿Cómo expreso esa idea?
> 
> Y muchas gracias!!


 
Para decir "¿Ya no me quieres?" en sentido de dejar de querer a alguin, es: "Don't you love me anymore?"

"Don't you already love me?" es decir "Pero ya me quieres, no?"  (Es una oracion correcta, pero no es lo que quieres decir.  Me parece que la situacion en que dirias esto seria... rara.)


----------



## Noedatorre

Thanks for your corrections _I heart queso_...

No sé para qué nos enseñan tantas reglas si después la mitad de ellas no son válidas en el uso diario! 
...excepciones o casos especiales dicen!


----------



## vignette

Thank you!!


----------



## Snubby

Syrena said:


> "Are we there already?" suena más de sorpresa (casi como "oh, ya llegamos tan pronto?") en ingles. La respuesta a tu primera pregunta seria "Are we there yet?" Es muy tipico de los niños


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Ejemplo:

"Is it over yet?" conlleva la esperanza que algúna actividad muy desagradable esté terminada finalmente (esperar que algo finalmente esté terminado).

Ïs it over already?" conlleva sorpresa o tristeza que algúna actividad muy agradable esté terminada tan pronto (esperar que algo todavía no esté terminado).


----------



## vignette

Cuánto estoy aprendiendo hoy!!!

Muchas gracias, qué bien hablas español!!


----------



## Pablo de los EU

"¿Ya no me quieres?" You don´t love me anymore?


"no me vas a querer nunca más" You´re never going to love me again.

"Ya, tan pronto, has dejado de quererme" You´ve stopped loving me so soon.


----------



## aguacate

"¿Ya no me quieres?"

Actually, I would say in the context you described: *You already don't love me anymore?*


----------



## vignette

Syrena said:


> "Vocabulario que ya conocen"
> Puedes decir:
> "Already known vocabulary" - esto
> or
> "Known vocabulary yet" (?????) - no
> 
> 
> "Have you already eaten?" y "Have you eaten yet?" están bien e iguales.
> 
> "Are we there already?" suena más de sorpresa (casi como "oh, ya llegamos tan pronto?") en ingles. La respuesta a tu primera pregunta seria "Are we there yet?" Es muy tipico de los niños


 


aguacate said:


> "¿Ya no me quieres?"
> 
> Actually, I would say in the context you described: *You already don't love me anymore?*


 

That is! thank you...


----------



## aguacate

vignette said:


> That is That's it! thank you...


----------



## vignette

thank you anyway


----------



## Syrena

aguacate said:


> "¿Ya no me quieres?"
> 
> Actually, I would say in the context you described: *You already don't love me anymore?*


 
This sounds a little bit awkward to me... maybe "You've stopped loving me already?"


----------



## vignette

Syrena, could I say then:
"Did you stop loving me yet?"


----------



## ~brisa~

Whisky con ron said:


> Es "Are we there yet?"
> 
> En español creo que sería "cuanto falta? cuanto falta? cuanto falta?"


 
When I travel by bus in Mexico, for the length of the bus trip, I ask "cuanto dura (el viaje a ...)?"

Is this correct?


----------



## Pablo de los EU

vignette said:


> Syrena, could I say then:
> "Did you stop loving me yet?"


 
Sí puedes, pero suena como a lo mejor estás haciendo algo para que ya no te ame. Como estás tratando de quitarte de ella y quieres saber si la has enojado suficientemente para que ya no te ame. 

Díme si eso te tiene sentido.


----------



## i heart queso

aguacate said:


> "¿Ya no me quieres?"
> 
> Actually, I would say in the context you described: *You already don't love me anymore?*



Uh... that sounds worse than awkward. 
For "Ya, tan pronto, has dejado de quererme" you could say:
1. You've already stopped loving me?
2. You already don't love me? (This one sounds a bit worse and is more coloquial.)



> Syrena, could I say then:
> "Did you stop loving me yet?"



No. It would have to be: "*Have you stopped loving me yet?*" And as Pablo explained, it sounds as if you are trying to get the other person to stop loving you.

Hope this helped.


----------



## zazap

I think this can sum up the yet/already in questions thingy:
Have you eaten yet?= ¿Has comido ya?
Have you eaten already?=¿!Has comido ya?! (when asked nicely)(no me lo peudo creer)
Have you eaten already!?= ¿Comes ya de una vez? (angrily, es un reproche)


----------



## MDFLO

Noedatorre said:


> Vale, no estan simple...
> Already también se utiliza en frases interrogativas y _Have you already eaten?_ no está mal.
> 
> *Yet *que se utiliza en las oraciones negativas. Nunca en las afirmativas (que yo sepa!!) En las interrogativas también, y siempre a final de la frase.
> 
> *Already* se utiliza en las afirmativas. Nunca en las negativas (que yo sepa!!!) Sí se utiliza en las interrogativas, entre las 2 partes del verbo compuesto, o entre el sujeto y el verbo ("Have you already eaten?")



Para complicar las cosas aun más, quiero agregar que sí, es posible utilizar _yet_ en oraciones afirmativas:  "I have yet to find anything more confusing than this thread."   
Otro ejemplo: We'll get this job done yet.


----------



## Luna24

]Otra cosa:
Si quiero decir:
"¿Ya no me quieres?" Puse una vez "don't you already love?" y me corrigieron con "don't you love anymore?"

Pero no era esa la idea que yo quería transmitir; no me refería a "no me vas a querer nunca más" sino a "Ya, tan pronto, has dejado de quererme"

¿Cómo expreso esa idea?

Y muchas gracias!!

Para mi ¨don´t you already love?¨ me suena como ya no amas? (como en forma general) . Pero a lo que tu te refieres es a : Don´t you love me anymore? como a Acaso ya no me quieres y no tienes que usar already.


----------

